# No Caller ID with Smart Telecom



## justsally (10 Nov 2009)

*Apologies originally posted this in wrong forum.*

Can someone explain this to me. We have broadband and telephone with Smart Telecom. We've just bought a new Panasonic telephone to replace another one, as we needed some extension handsets. The old manual states "caller ID is a service of your Network provider, and will only operate if you have subscribed to this service." We had the caller ID facility on that phone. The manual for the new phone states *Caller ID subscribers only*. We can't get the caller ID facility on the new phone. I've been in touch with Smart Telecom who tell me that they don't provide this service "you either have it or you don't have it", not sure what that means. Can anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Papercut (10 Nov 2009)

This has been a problem with Smart since they started . For some reason incoming caller ID only works with certain phones. I remember ringing them about it a good few times a few years ago & finally being told that incoming caller ID was only available on a Siemens or Binatone phone. This was about three years ago & I have used Siemens phones ever since. I know that they had been looking into the matter, but don’t know how much progress they have made, or what phones do or do not work now, but Siemens definitely do on my line. 

  Also, they should be able to tell you if CLID is activated on your line regardless of the make of your phone. On a side note, & not as big an issue some customers are finding that the first zero is missing when displaying the incoming call e.g. a call from 021123456 is displaying as 21123456. This seems to have sorted itself out on my line, but I know that others are still having this problem, but seemingly smart are working on this issue.


----------



## justsally (10 Nov 2009)

Thanks for your reply.    I must check with Smart to see if CLID is activated.   I have been reading up on the Smart Telecom forum and noted the problem you mentioned re incomplete phone nos in display.


----------

